# Sage Precision Brewer for a non-aficionado



## Will89 (Aug 23, 2021)

Hey,

This is my first time posting in this forum (or any coffee forum), but I'd love to get your inputs.

I was *very* kindly gifted a Sage Precision Brewer for my birthday last week by my partner. For a while I'd wanted a filter coffee machine that I can set for the morning (so I can wake up to the smell of coffee and save a bit of morning time). Now, I enjoy a coffee but I feel like this machine is way above my level of coffee knowledge and enjoyment. I only really have one cup a day, I'd never get close to needing a litre of coffee.

I guess I'm asking whether this Brewer will be wasted on me, and if sending it back for a refund is wise?

(also, if I do keep it, do I need cone filters for the single cup setting?)


----------

